# Modifier 76,78,79????



## moodymom (Oct 15, 2012)

Need some clarification w/modifiers!!!
I have a recurrent ganglion @ the DIP joint of a finger. the patient had 5 days left in global for gang removal @ same location. I want to use modifier 76 but have conflicting info that it is to be used for procedures done the same day. Modifier 78, should I consider this complication? Modifier 79???
Any info or links, documentation would be most helpful. 
Gina Kaufman CPC,COSC.


----------



## purplescarf23 (Oct 23, 2012)

Where was this procedure performed?  Generally if they are in the office we would use -58(related) but if taken to the O.R. -78(unplanned return to O.R.).  The -76 is for repeat procedure on the same day.  Hope this helps. 

Kelsey, CPC, CEMC


----------



## moodymom (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for responding..it was helpful!!!!


----------

